# Veggie spaghetti spiralizer?



## Curly grandma (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi all.   Anybody used a Sprilizer for making veggie spagetti, if so can u recommend one please??
Sounds like a brilliant alternative to high carb pasta.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 29, 2016)

We got ours from Argos.  They only sell one.  Made courgette noodles for a stir-fry and they were amazing.  Just like real noodles.


----------



## Nick Jones (Jan 29, 2016)

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/19736/Vegetable-Spiralizer


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine is a Salter, the same one they sell in Argos, but mine was from Morrisons (it was cheaper there at the time).  I love mine, is use it to make mixed "noodles" for my lunch and noodles/spaghetti for hot meals.  I love it


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2016)

Had one years ago and never used it. Bought one today and googled courgette nooles-cook or not. Will try it later


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

I wasn't convinced by the courgetti idea, but now i've tried it, i'm impressed.  Did stir fry courgette noodles.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I wasn't convinced by the courgetti idea, but now i've tried it, i'm impressed.  Did stir fry courgette noodles.


I tred the courgette noodles. Really nice


----------



## Curly grandma (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks everybody. My husband is on the case already. Can't wait to try.   Must try cauliflower rice too !!! Hey! We r going to be a healthy lot.


----------

